# trianglescube/Triangles_are_cubers' progression thread



## Triangles_are_cubers (Nov 24, 2021)

Hey! Sorry about my clock progression thread dying down, i just didn't find the motivation to practice or post about it. This will be about my overall progression instead of focusing on one event.


Some goals that I will update as I progress:

TIMES:

Sub-20 at OH- method: Roux w/ 2-look CMLL n a couple ergonomic 1looks
PB Single: 13.98 ao5: 18.09 ao12: 20.62 global: 23

Sub 1:00 at Megaminx: Westlund S2L w/ 4LLL
PB Single: 1:06.xx ao5: 1:13.39 ao12: 1:15.05 global: 1:20

Sub 5 at Pyra- L4E or Top First (Keyhole and Oka)
PB Single: 2.44 ao5: 4.03 ao12: 4.78 global: 6

LEARNING:

Planning to learn Full CMLL excluding Sune + Antisune (3x3) (currently know all U + L cases well, know all T cases but need practice n a few Pi cases)

Planning to pick up from where I left off learning CLL (2x2)


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Nov 25, 2021)

Average of 5 (16.00)​3x3
5.16.82
4.14.09
3.18.90
2.17.09
1.12.54

first ao5 of the day


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Nov 25, 2021)

https://app.cubedesk.io/solve/s6wttgda 13.98 pb OH single lesgoo


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Nov 25, 2021)

https://app.cubedesk.io/solve/9yiwk3m3 nvm 13.09 pb single for OH 
got me feelin like kian


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Nov 25, 2021)

pretty nice oh ao5

Average of 5 (19.26)​3x3 One-Handed

5.20.03
4.18.85
3.18.35
2.23.34
1.18.90


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Nov 25, 2021)

U' B2 D2 B2 F2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 D2 U2 B' R2 D' L' U' F L F2 D' F2
tf is this scram (got this on OH, did cfop n got an 18 lol)


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Nov 26, 2021)

first ao5 of the day

Average of 5 (15.20)​3x3
5.13.51
4.18.83
3.14.38
2.17.69
1.13.45


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Nov 26, 2021)

pretty cool sub-3 ao5 for 2x2

Average of 5 (2.83)​2x2
5.3.11
4.2.43
3.4.06
2.2.90
1.2.47


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Nov 26, 2021)

pretty cool i got a pb OH ao5


Average of 5 (17.93)​3x3 One-Handed

5.19.53
4.23.34
3.17.51
2.16.75
1.15.45


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Nov 27, 2021)

no times today but i learnt a R3 Uperm (even tho i use roux i like RU Uperms a bit more + they are better for me on big cubes where I use CFOP after reduction through Hoya)


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Nov 28, 2021)

pretty good starting the day ao5 for me

Average of 5 (11.71)​3x3

5.12.87
4.11.31
3.12.16
2.11.67
1.11.01


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Nov 28, 2021)

pb ao5 for 3x3 lesgoo


Average of 5 (11.13)​3x3

5.11.90
4.9.34
3.10.73
2.14.08
1.10.75


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Nov 28, 2021)

7x7 pbs lol my 7x7 single pb before this was a 5:59


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Nov 30, 2021)

got a yuhu v2 m megaminx lesgoo
i like it a bit more than my galaxy v2 LM


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Dec 1, 2021)

set the yuhu v2 m up n its fastt


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Dec 1, 2021)

first sub 1:00 megaminx single n a pretty nice pb ao5 lesgoo


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Dec 8, 2021)

small update: i have slightly regressed in 3x3 so ill practice that more


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Dec 10, 2021)

U' F D' B2 L U' F2 R' L2 B L2 U' L2 D L2 D' B2 U' R2 B2
im so sad i choked on this scram and still got a 9.59
redid and got a low 7 and then got a 6.42 with it (woulda beat my pb by like 2 seconds lol)
i used roux and blue block
10 move F2B and nice CMLL into arrow and a pretty good 4b and 4c
(will make recon soon)


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Dec 11, 2021)

U' F D' B2 L U' F2 R' L2 B L2 U' L2 D L2 D' B2 U' R2 B2

red front yellow top

D' L U L' F R B' // FB (7/7 STM)
R U' R' // SB (3/10 STM)
U R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 // CMLL (10/20 STM)
U M' U' M U' M U2 M' U M2 U2 M2 // LSE (12/32 STM)

// TPS =3.33...
// TPS if i got a 6.42 = 4.98...


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Aug 26, 2022)

im back on tha grind, has been a while since ive posted here.
i have considered switching from roux to leor recently, and im lagging just by a few seconds after practicing leor for a day or 2
i wouldnt switch now though, i have a comp coming up and i think by switching ill mess up a lot as im new to leor.


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Aug 30, 2022)

39.16 4x4 pb single in the weekly comp is pretty cool, i got like 3-4 sub-40 singles by now (i forgot how many)
im tryna learn ARP method for OPA on 4x4 but im getting mixed signals, maybe i just need to practice lol


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Aug 31, 2022)

39.10 during recess today with my friends mgc 4x4 lol


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Sep 1, 2022)

singapore mini 2022 in 2 days cant wait, bringing my friend jerome along (sadly he's not competing, his name got removed off of the competitor list after getting on, idk why lol but he's okay with it)


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Sep 1, 2022)

im trying to learn this method called zz-orbit, but the recog sucks and only works like 50% of the time, if anyone here has any resources that could help, send them here. thank you!


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Sep 2, 2022)

comp day!


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 2, 2022)

Triangles_are_cubers said:


> comp day!


hope you do well, i will be there too

will u record solves?


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 3, 2022)

LEOR sounds cooler than Roux. Switch to it!


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Sep 3, 2022)

singapore mini 22 just ended. it ended up being very good for me. here are some highlights for me:

2x2: 1.80 single and 3.40 average in the first. got into the finals and got a 1.64 but choked and got a 3.75 average

skewb: 3.85 and 3.07 singles in the first with a 5.13 average. got into finals and got a 2.88 single but choked and got a 6.59 avg (horrible, 2 counting 7s)

pyra: +2 a 3.13 but still got a 6.18 average. got into finals and got a 6.61 average. no outstanding singles

one handed: got an 18.25 single and a 20.57 avg. didnt advance to finals

3x3: got an 11.56 avg. got into second round** and got a 11.97 avg and a 9.83 single! didnt get into finals tho

very happy


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Sep 3, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> hope you do well, i will be there too
> 
> will u record solves?


i did record everything except my first round 3x3, but my friend jerome recorded it so its wtv. prolly only posting singles on yt


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Sep 3, 2022)

oh yea, i also brought home a new gan pyra which i set up and a rs skewb m. the pyra is great and is my new main while i have yet to set up the skewb, which honestly has a lot of potential and could overtake my aoyan.


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Sep 3, 2022)

all the notable solves in the comp


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Sep 4, 2022)

first sub 4 skewb average with my newly set up moyu rs skewb m lol could be my main


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Sep 5, 2022)

Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-09-05
current Pyraminx average of 5: 3.89

Solves:
1. 3.87 R' L' U' L' U B' U l r u'
2. 4.71 U B L U' B' R' U R' l r b' u'
3. 3.46 R L B' R B L U' R l r
4. 3.87 U' R' U' R' L' B U B' l' u
5. 3.93 U B R U' B' R' L B L' l b u'

new pb average for pyra lol (used the gan pyra)


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Sep 6, 2022)

Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-09-06
current Pyraminx average of 5: 3.89

Solves:
1. 2.82 R' U B' L' B L' U' l r' u
2. 3.48 R B' R' B U' R' B l' r' b' u'
3. 4.73 U B R U R' B' L B' l r u
4. 4.32 B U R' B R' B U R' l' b
5. 3.87 U' B R' U R' L U B r u'


idk how but i did it again


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Sep 6, 2022)

Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-09-06
current Pyraminx average of 5: 3.62

Solves:
1. 3.17 U B L' B R L' B' L U l r' b' u'
2. 3.36 R' U' L' B R L U B l r u
3. 6.02 U' B U' L' B' U' B L' l b' u
4. 3.72 U' B U' B U' B U B' b
5. 3.78 L U L R' L' B L U b

finally the curse of 3.89 is gone


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Sep 6, 2022)

R B' L' B' U B' U' l' r b
weird ahh scramble lol got a 2.67 with this


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 6, 2022)

Triangles_are_cubers said:


> R B' L' B' U B' U' l' r b
> weird ahh scramble lol got a 2.67 with this


2.87


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 6, 2022)

Whats ur pb


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Sep 7, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Whats ur pb


a low 2 or a high 1 i forgot lol


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Sep 7, 2022)

L U L U' L R L' l' r b u another weird scram


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 7, 2022)

Triangles_are_cubers said:


> L U L U' L R L' l' r b u another weird scram


3.78


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Sep 7, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> 3.78


nice, did u do v first or top?


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 7, 2022)

Triangles_are_cubers said:


> nice, did u do v first or top?


V


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Sep 7, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> V


what methods do u usee for pyra


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 7, 2022)

Triangles_are_cubers said:


> what methods do u usee for pyra


l4e


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Sep 8, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> l4e


oo i use both l4e and a couple of top first methods (oka, keyhole and a bit of 1 flip)


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Sep 8, 2022)

just got a dayan tengyun v2, its nice and my new main


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Sep 8, 2022)

set it up n grinded my tengyun v2. tbh i think i prefer the v1 more overall cus better slices but in terms of 2h i think the v2 is better. for OH the v1 is miles ahead, i cant control the v2 at all with one hand it would constantly overshoot lol. 


imho the tengyun v2 is a 7/10, v1 is like a 7.5/10


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Sep 9, 2022)

after my friend coming over for a bit, i think the v1 and v2 are equal.

also, 8.33 single for 3x3 (0.02 off pb) (i used cfop :O)
B2 U2 F2 U' B2 U L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R' B L' U2 F2 L2 D' L' R'


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Sep 11, 2022)

i broke my dayan tengyun 2x2 v1 trying to set it up.

any new 2x2 recommendations? i dont really feel like fixing this, the corner stock broke off of a corner.


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Sep 11, 2022)

nvm getting a yupo v2 m in a few days, have to practice on my gan 249 v2m now


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Sep 11, 2022)

Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-09-11
current 2x2 average of 5: 2.96

Solves:
1. 1.74 R2 F R' U' R U' F R
2. 3.25 U2 F' R2 U R F2 U' F' R2
3. 4.69 U' F2 U F2 U R2 F' U' R2
4. 2.70 F R' F U' F2 U2 F' U R' U
5. 2.92 F U' F R F' R2 F R' U2

surprising sub 3 ao5 lol


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 11, 2022)

Triangles_are_cubers said:


> nvm getting a yupo v2 m in a few days, have to practice on my gan 249 v2m now


nooo get an mgc elite


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Sep 11, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> nooo get an mgc elite


i tried the yupo v2m before like 3 years ago, i liked it a lot lol. ill make it amazing with my weight 5 + lunar set up trust


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Sep 11, 2022)

Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-09-11
current 2x2 average of 5: 2.62

Solves:
1. 2.74 F2 R2 F U' R2 F U2 F R2
2. 2.22 R' U2 F2 U' F R' F R' F
3. 2.91 U R2 F' U F U F2 R2 U'
4. 2.09 R F2 R' F R U' R U
5. 3.32 U R F U R2 F' U2 F' U
cool avg


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Sep 12, 2022)

Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-09-12
current 2x2 average of 5: 2.42

Solves:
1. 2.93 U F2 U R F U' R U' F2
2. 1.97 F R' U' F2 R F R U' F U'
3. 2.36 U F' R2 F2 U2 R' U2 R2 U'
4. 1.60 R U' R' F' U2 F' U' F
5. 3.61 F2 U' F2 U' F R' U2
0.02 off pb


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Sep 14, 2022)

got my yupo v2 m. not bad for a budget 2x2. i like it alot, could main over 249 v2 m

also got a yj timer and some water based lube lol


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Sep 14, 2022)

Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-09-14
current 2x2 average of 5: 2.77

Solves:
1. 2.92 U' F U2 F R2 F2 U2 R' U'
2. 2.66 R U F2 U' R2 F R U' R
3. 2.62 R' F2 R' F2 U F' U' R' F'
4. 2.74 R F' U2 R2 F' U' R F'
5. 3.09 U R F U' F R U2 R2
best average with yupo v2 m

my eyes were and are very tired atm, still gonna grind a bit


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Sep 14, 2022)

oh yea i got a 37.xx 4x4 single during recess on my phone. will ss and post here tmrw hahaha


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Sep 14, 2022)

Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-09-14
current Pyraminx average of 5: 4.38

Solves:
1. 4.17 U R B' L B U' L B L l' r'
2. 5.78 U R B' U' L' R' B' U' L r'
3. 3.76 U' B R' L B R B U l' u'
4. 4.01 R U L' R L R' B b' u'
5. 4.96 L' U L U B' R' U R' r
nice pyra avg


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Sep 15, 2022)

Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-09-15
current 2x2 average of 5: 2.59

Solves:
1. 3.56 F2 R' F2 U' F' R2 F2 R'
2. 1.97 R U F' R U R2 F2 U2 R'
3. 2.59 U2 F2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2
4. 2.89 R2 U R2 F R F2 R U' R U'
5. 2.30 U R2 U' F U F R2 U

pretty sick 2x2 ao5


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Sep 15, 2022)

Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-09-15
current 2x2 average of 5: 2.57

Solves:
1. 2.43 U R2 F' R' U' R2 U'
2. 2.46 U2 F R2 F2 U F' R F2 U
3. 2.83 R U F' R U' R' U R' U
4. 4.19 U2 R' U2 R' F' R2 F R2 F'
5. 2.27 F' U2 F' U' F U R U

nice


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 15, 2022)

Triangles_are_cubers said:


> Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-09-14
> current Pyraminx average of 5: 4.38
> 
> Solves:
> ...


nice, whats your pb? mine's 4.33


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Sep 16, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> nice, whats your pb? mine's 4.33


heres my pb

Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-09-16
best Pyraminx average of 5: 3.62

Solves:
1. 3.17 U B L' B R L' B' L U l r' b' u'
2. 3.36 R' U' L' B R L U B l r u
3. 6.02 U' B U' L' B' U' B L' l b' u
4. 3.72 U' B U' B U' B U B' b
5. 3.78 L U L R' L' B L U b


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Sep 16, 2022)

Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-09-16
best 2x2 average of 5: 2.33

Solves:
1. 1.98 F R U' R' U R' U
2. 1.85 U' R2 U' F' R F' R F2 U2
3. 2.43 U' R2 F U' F U' R F2 U
4. 4.34 F' U2 R' F R F' R2 F2 U'
5. 2.60 U2 F' R' F U' R2 F U2
new pb ao5 for 2x2 (2 1-looks lol)


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Sep 17, 2022)

pb2 single hahahawhenwilliavgsub40


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Sep 17, 2022)

Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-09-17
current 4x4 average of 5: 42.45

Solves:
1. 42.74 L Fw' Rw2 R2 B Rw2 R D' B Fw2 L D L' U' Fw' D Uw' U' Rw U L Rw D R' D' L B2 F2 D Fw' F Rw2 D2 B D2 Fw' Uw' L' B2 L' Fw' D Uw' U' L2 Rw
2. 38.62 B R Uw B Rw2 D Uw' B' Uw' B2 F D' U2 L2 Rw' F2 L' R' U2 Rw B Fw D2 B' D2 Uw2 F2 Uw Rw2 B Uw2 B' L B' Fw L Rw U' F' R2 D2 B D Uw B2 Uw'
3. 42.83 U' Rw D2 Fw2 R Fw' L2 Uw Fw2 Rw R D2 R' D' R' F2 D2 B2 Rw2 R2 B' Fw Uw2 Fw2 R2 F' Uw2 F R2 U R B2 Uw' B' D2 Rw D2 Uw B2 Fw' Uw2 L D' Uw' U' R2
4. 49.90 R' Fw2 F2 U' F Uw Rw Fw' F' L2 F2 Uw2 R' D Rw' R2 F D2 Uw L' U' F2 Uw' U2 R' Fw' F' Rw2 R D Rw2 U L2 B Fw U2 R Fw2 Uw2 B2 U2 Fw Rw' D Fw' Rw'
5. 41.78 B Fw' D U2 B Fw R2 B2 F' U2 L B2 Fw U2 R' Fw2 Rw2 U' B F L D Rw' U' B D2 L R2 Fw D Uw R2 B2 U F R U' L2 Rw R F' R2 B2 D' Uw R
pb ao5 lesgoo


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Sep 18, 2022)

Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-09-18
current 3x3 average of 5: 11.76

Solves:
1. 10.69 L2 U L2 D' R2 B2 R2 D' F2 R2 U F' D R F U' R U B' D2
2. 11.93 U' F2 L2 D' F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U R2 D F R' U' F D L2 F' D' F R
3. 10.32 U' R2 D' R2 B2 F2 U B2 D L2 F2 U2 L' U L2 F D2 U2 F L' D2
4. 14.26 R2 U2 B2 D2 R' U2 F2 L' B2 L' B2 R2 D L2 U B L2 U2 F' R' B2
5. 12.66 U' B2 U2 F2 U B2 U L2 U' B2 F2 L R2 F U' R' B2 R' U2 L2
nice avg, almost sub-pr (how did i do so good lol)


----------



## Timona (Sep 18, 2022)

Triangles_are_cubers said:


> Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-09-18
> current 3x3 average of 5: 11.76
> 
> Solves:
> ...


Method?


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Sep 18, 2022)

Timona said:


> Method?


pretty sure most of it roux except for one of them where i used cfop


----------



## Timona (Sep 18, 2022)

Triangles_are_cubers said:


> pretty sure most of it roux except for one of them where i used cfop


Ur method neutral? That's cool


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Sep 19, 2022)

Timona said:


> Ur method neutral? That's cool


just depends on the cross lol i dont know full OLL so sometimes i do VLS or 2-look


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Sep 19, 2022)

Triangles_are_cubers said:


> U' F D' B2 L U' F2 R' L2 B L2 U' L2 D L2 D' B2 U' R2 B2
> 
> red front yellow top
> 
> ...


redid this a few times and my best solve wwas a 5.2x, still kinda mad i got a 9 lol


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Sep 22, 2022)

Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-09-22
current 4x4 average of 5: 43.28

Solves:
1. 37.05 Fw' F2 R D2 R2 B Uw B' D' F' R Uw R D' U' R2 U2 Fw R2 Uw' B2 Fw' F' R D' R D Uw2 U2 L2 D U Rw' U' B' D B' Rw2 F' L Rw' D' Rw U2 R' U2
2. 39.83 Fw D Fw' L Fw L D2 L2 D B' D B' L' R' F' Uw2 F Rw U2 Rw D F R' D L Rw R Fw2 F2 R Uw2 U' Fw2 D U L2 Uw' F' D' L R2 Fw' Uw B' D' Rw'
3. 44.16 D R2 B D Uw2 Rw2 F' D R' B' F2 R' Fw' F' D2 F2 L2 Uw' U' Fw' D B' Uw2 Rw U' L2 R2 Uw2 B' Uw2 B U' B' F' U Rw R U F2 D2 F2 Uw L2 R Uw' Fw
4. 45.85 U L' U F' R D' Rw U Rw D2 L Rw Fw2 Uw2 R2 Fw' U Fw U' L2 U' Rw2 D U' Rw Fw2 F D' B U2 Rw' Fw2 F2 Rw2 Uw2 L Rw' B Fw Uw Fw2 D' Fw Uw2 Fw2 R'
5. 54.34 F Uw L2 Rw2 Fw F' Rw' Fw2 L Rw2 Uw' Fw' Uw2 Rw2 F2 Uw' Rw F' L' Rw' R D' R Fw F2 D Uw2 F R D' Rw Uw2 U F D2 Fw L D2 B2 Fw2 L' D' Uw L' Fw2 Uw
2 sub 40s lesgooo
also i got a 36.6 4x4 pb single but after school on monday yea just never posted yet


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Sep 23, 2022)

trianglescube PB Sheet


Sheet1 28 trianglescube PB Sheet,Updated: 27/10/22 DD/MM/YY WCA Results:,<a href="https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/persons/2019RAMI14">https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/persons/2019RAMI14</a> YouTube:,<a href="https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHAYhRmvWSPZa8mU7OJ0xDg">https://www.youtube.c...




docs.google.com




pb sheet guys


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Sep 23, 2022)

imma add all my pbs tmrw lol, too lazy rn. only the 2x2 pbs are in


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Sep 27, 2022)

Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-09-27
current session Pyraminx average of 5: 4.56

Solves:
1. 5.76 L U' B' U R' B U' R' B l r
2. 6.22 R L U' L B' L U' L' l u
3. 4.31 R' U' B' L U' L' R U' r b
4. 3.49 B U' L R B' U L' R' r
5. 3.64 U' L' B' L' R' B L l b u'
nice pyra avg


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Sep 28, 2022)

Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-09-28
current session Pyraminx average of 5: 4.11

Solves:
1. 4.71 L B' R L B' R U' B' r' b u'
2. 3.50 B R B L B' U L l' r
3. 5.03 R B' U B U B' L R l b' u'
4. 3.22 U' R' U R L U' R' r u
5. 4.14 U R L R' U' L' B R' l r' b' u'
grinding pyra to beat singaporeans at comp as a filipino (satire)


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Sep 28, 2022)

Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-09-28
current session 2x2 average of 5: 2.37

Solves:
1. 2.31 F' U' R U' F U F R2 F2
2. 5.25 F R2 U2 R U2 F' R2 F2
3. 2.27 F' U' R' U2 F R' U R F
4. 2.05 F R' U F2 R' F' U2 R'
5. 2.54 F' U F U2 F U' R2 F R'
feeling dangerously sub-3 (this is literally so close to my pb idk how)


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Sep 29, 2022)

Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-09-29
current session Pyraminx average of 5: 4.17

Solves:
1. 3.44 U B' U' B' U R' L B' l'
2. 3.63 U' L B U' R' U' L' R U l'
3. 5.20 L' U' L B L R' U B l r u'
4. 3.75 U' L' R' U' R L U' R' l' r' u'
5. 5.14 L' R' U' R B' L' B' U l' r b
currently in my breakthrough phase on pyra rn im getting sub-5 ao5s more consistently im getting happy with my results now (i hate my scs supernova bell v1 i got a feww years ago)


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Sep 30, 2022)

i got a 3.8x pyra avg today in the morning b4 sch started lol its on my chromebook tho but still pretty impressive for me


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Sep 30, 2022)

Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-09-30
current session Pyraminx average of 5: 4.00

Solves:
1. 4.40 U R' B U' R B' R' l' b u'
2. 2.96 U' R B' R U R B L' l r'
3. 4.34 U L U R B L U L l' b
4. 5.60 R' B R U' B' R' B l u
5. 3.27 U' L U B L B' L B' l b' u


Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-09-30
current session Pyraminx average of 5: 3.98

Solves:
1. 3.45 L U' R' U L' R' U' R r b' u'
2. 3.63 L' B R' B L' R U' B r' b' u
3. 4.01 R' U B' R B L' B U' r' b
4. 7.47 L' U' B U L' B' U L l' r b' u
5. 4.30 L U' L R' B R' B l' b
pretty crazy ao5s

U R' L' R L U' B' l r' b' (i got a 2.48 on this lol my tps isnt good at all)

pyra grind update


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 1, 2022)

Nice


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Oct 2, 2022)

Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-10-01
current session Pyraminx average of 5: 4.00

Solves:
1. 3.85 R L U' B' U L R l' b'
2. 3.24 L B R U L' B' R U' u
3. 6.66 U' L' R' L U B' R L' r' b
4. 3.81 L B' L' R' U R B l' r' b
5. 4.34 R' L R' U L B' L' R' l' u
flat 4 ao5


Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-10-01
current session Pyraminx average of 5: 4.20

Solves:
1. 3.01 U L R' U B' R' U B L' b u'
2. 4.27 U L R B R' B U' L B' l' r u
3. 4.20 L R B' R L' U B L' R r' b u'
4. 4.15 U' B' U L U B' R' L' r b
5. 4.94 L' U L' B' R' U' R' l' r b' u'
pure sub 5 ao5
forgot to post yest lol


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Oct 3, 2022)

Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-10-03
current session Pyraminx average of 5: 3.85

Solves:
1. 3.83 U L R B' U' L R U B l
2. 3.85 L R B U R B' L l' r u'
3. 5.60 B R L U R' L U l r' b'
4. 3.58 R' L' R L B R U u
5. 3.89 B' R L R' U' L R l b
today was a bad day but somehow got a ao5 with only counting 3s wtf


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Oct 4, 2022)

Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-10-04
current session Pyraminx average of 5: 3.85

Solves:
1. 3.64 B L R' L U' R U r b'
2. 6.30 L' R L' B' U' R B' R l r' b
3. 3.99 L U R' B L' R' B l b'
4. 1.77 R' U' B' U R L U' r' b'
5. 3.93 B' L' R' U' B U' L' B' l' b
sub-4 avg with a sub-2 pb single hahaha


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Oct 5, 2022)

holy **** (not pb single but pb ao5, i dont even practice oh lol)


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Oct 5, 2022)

updated my pb sheet a bit, im too lazy to check my pb ao12s and up lol


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Oct 5, 2022)

B2 R2 B2 F R2 B' L2 D2 F' U2 R2 F L U' L2 B2 L2 F2 U2 F' D2
14.97 OH single using cfop lmaoo


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Oct 6, 2022)

Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-10-06
current session Pyraminx average of 5: 3.69

Solves:
1. 3.25 U' L' B' L' U' R' L l' r u'
2. 4.42 U' B' U' R L' B U R' L l' b' u
3. 3.39 U' L B L B L' B R' r' b u
4. 4.33 B U' B L' R L B' r' b'
5. 3.36 L' B' L U B' R' B' R b
nice first pyra ao5


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Oct 6, 2022)

Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-10-06
current session 3x3 average of 5: 13.08

Solves:
1. 9.71 L' F D' F2 U2 F' D2 R L2 F2 D2 B' D2 R2 F D2 F2 R2 L2 U2
2. 16.35 R2 B L2 B U2 F' U2 F D2 R2 F' D2 R' D2 L2 F' D' F2 L' R F2 U'
3. 17.53 U' B2 L2 F2 D B2 D L2 B2 U' F2 U R B D L2 D' F' L D' R'
4. 10.35 D2 L2 B2 R U' F L2 F B2 U2 F2 D2 R B2 L F2 R' U2 R2 D2
5. 12.56 R' B' R2 L B2 R2 D L' U' F U' F2 B2 U' B2 D F2 D2 L2 F2
weird scrams for 1. and 4.


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Oct 7, 2022)

i got the qiyi ms, it reminds me of metal


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Oct 7, 2022)

D2 U' R2 B2 F2 U' R2 B2 D2 F2 R2 U' F R2 D F U R' D2 L2 U'
14.89 OH solve (roux)


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Oct 8, 2022)

should i learn x2 y colour neutrality for roux? i only use blue-white bottom blocks lol


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 8, 2022)

Triangles_are_cubers said:


> should i learn x2 y colour neutrality for roux? i only use blue-white bottom blocks lol


I think you should.


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Oct 8, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> I think you should.


bet


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 8, 2022)

Triangles_are_cubers said:


> should i learn x2 y colour neutrality for roux? i only use blue-white bottom blocks lol


Yeah I don't think it would screw up recog as much because bottom color is the same


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Oct 8, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Yeah I don't think it would screw up recog as much because bottom color is the same


i mean im not used to yellow bottom blocksbut ill try lol


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Oct 9, 2022)

Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-10-09
current session 2x2 average of 5: 2.55

Solves:
1. 2.16 R2 U' F' R2 U R' F U' F'
2. 2.59 U' R F2 R U2 R2 F2 R' F
3. 2.92 U' R' U F' U' R F' R2 U'
4. 3.02 U R2 F2 R F' R F2 U
5. 2.11 R' U' R2 F' R F2 R U2 F'
nearly pure sub 3


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Oct 9, 2022)

Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-10-09
current session 3x3 average of 5: 11.64

Solves:
1. 10.42 D2 B2 L2 U' B2 D' R2 U' L2 U2 B2 L2 B' R F2 U' L' R F2 D' F R
2. 11.00 D' F2 R2 D2 L2 D' U2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D' R B L' U' B D' B R' U
3. 11.41 F2 L B2 U2 L' F2 D2 F2 R' U2 L R' B R' F2 L2 D R F2 R F
4. 15.73 D2 R B U2 D' L U2 F' U D2 F' D2 B' U2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F U2 R2
5. 12.53 D2 B2 L2 B2 D F2 L2 D F2 L2 B2 U' R' U' B2 L D F U2 L B' R'
cool avg


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Oct 10, 2022)

Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-10-10
current session Pyraminx average of 5: 3.97

Solves:
1. 3.90 U' L R' U' L' U' B' R U l' b' u
2. 4.08 L' B' U L' U' L' B' L' u
3. 3.91 U L B' L' U' R U' L U' l
4. 3.92 R' L U L' U R' L' B l' r u
5. 5.84 U L B' L U' R' L B' U L' r
nice


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Oct 10, 2022)

Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-10-10
current session 2x2 average of 5: 2.47

Solves:
1. 1.74 F2 R2 U2 R' U' F' U2
2. 4.10 U F' U2 F R' F U R2 U2
3. 2.69 R2 F' R F2 R' U' F2 R U
4. 1.96 F R' U2 F2 U' F2 U R2 U'
5. 2.77 F' R' F2 R' U' F2 U R' U'
weird avg


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Oct 11, 2022)

1:38.47 5x5 ao5 in weekly comp lol borrowing my friends dayan nezha for 2 weeks to practice 5x5


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 11, 2022)

Dayan nezha is better than mgc imo
I tried them both


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Oct 11, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> Dayan nezha is better than mgc imo
> I tried them both


yea i like it more than the mgc, my friend just doesnt like it so i asked him if i could borrow it


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Oct 11, 2022)

Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-10-11
current session 3x3 average of 5: 11.64

Solves:
1. 10.63 U2 B2 R' F2 L B2 L D2 L2 U2 B2 L F U B' D' L2 D2 L' B'
2. 11.00 B' U2 L' D R' D F D' B R L D2 L2 D2 B2 R' D2 L B2 R2 F2
3. 11.48 U2 R2 F B' R' U' F2 R' U2 F' U2 F D2 F U2 R2 F B U2 F
4. 15.66 L2 U B2 D' L2 D' B2 D R2 D' B' R' D' L' U2 R2 B' U R2 F
5. 12.45 R2 F D L U2 R B2 L F' U2 F2 L2 U F2 D F2 L2 D' F2 R2 D'
nice ao5 lol


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Oct 11, 2022)

Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-10-11
current session 4x4 average of 5: 44.31

Solves:
1. 39.37 D2 U' F2 R' Fw2 D' Uw Rw2 B' Rw F2 Rw R' F' U' F' L' Rw' U' F' R2 D Fw2 U2 Fw' F2 D' L Rw' R D2 F D2 R' Fw' U' B2 D F L2 F' U B2 L' B2 Fw2
2. 58.42 D' Uw' B' F2 Rw' F2 R' Uw' F2 D B Rw Fw L' Rw D' F2 Uw R Fw2 D' Uw2 Rw' F2 L2 D' Fw' D2 Uw2 L Uw' U2 Rw2 D2 U2 L2 Rw2 B U Rw D B' Fw F Uw' U'
3. 38.64 D2 F2 D' Rw' Uw2 F Rw' R' D' Uw2 R2 Fw R F' D2 Uw2 F' D2 Uw' Rw Fw2 Rw' R B Fw2 Rw' D' Uw' L2 Rw' R2 Uw' L2 Rw R' D2 Uw U2 B F2 Uw2 U2 Fw' F' Rw D2
4. 45.09 Rw' D2 Uw' U F' Uw U' B2 Rw F2 D B F' D2 Rw' B2 D' Uw B' D B' L' B' L Rw Fw Rw' R' Fw D B2 Fw U Fw2 Rw U' R2 Fw2 L U' B2 L' R B2 L2 Uw'
5. 48.49 L' Uw2 F2 U B2 L2 Rw R B' Fw' F D2 Fw Uw2 L2 Rw R2 Uw2 B2 Fw L Rw2 Fw F R2 D2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 U' B' R Uw' B' Rw2 D2 L2 F' Rw' Uw' U2 R' Uw' R2 D Fw

weird ao5


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Oct 12, 2022)

Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-10-12
current session 3x3 average of 5: 11.31

Solves:
1. 11.16 D' B2 F2 R2 U B2 U2 L2 R2 F2 D' L' U B' F2 D L U F U'
2. 11.33 L2 B2 R2 D' B2 U2 F2 U' B2 F2 L2 U' F' L' U F D2 L' F R B
3. 13.34 B2 F2 D' B2 D' F2 D2 L2 D F2 U' B' D' F' L' B L2 D B' U'
4. 11.20 U' F2 R2 F2 U' F2 U B2 D R2 U' F2 R U B D L U' R2 B2 U2
5. 11.42 R2 U2 L2 U2 B' L2 F' U2 B2 F U2 L' U R F L' R2 B2 L' D' F2
im getting slightly better at 3x3 lol


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Oct 12, 2022)

Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-10-12
current session 3x3 average of 5: 10.65

Solves:
1. 10.16 L2 F2 D' U B2 U R2 D B2 U' B2 U' L' D B R' F' R2 F' D2 U2 F'
2. 11.29 R2 U2 R2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 R2 U' L U2 R' F' D' B' D' L R U
3. 12.07 U2 L2 B2 U L2 D' B2 U' F2 U R2 U' B L2 F U' L F2 D' R U2 F2
4. 10.50 U' L2 D2 U B2 F2 R2 B2 D' L2 U' R B F D' F U' B' D' U
5. 9.79 F B L' D' B2 U' B U' B' D2 R' F2 R' D2 R D2 L F2 B2 D2 L2
PB!!!!!!! FIRST SUB-11 3x3 AO5


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Oct 12, 2022)

D2 F2 L2 D2 R' D2 R2 F2 U2 L D2 L2 D' B R' D2 R2 B R' F R2
13.87 OH PB2 lmao i enjoy this scramble 2 easy pairs


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Oct 13, 2022)

8.28 pb single lesgoo

U2 R2 U R2 B2 R2 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L' B R' D2 U2 F' R2 U' L2


y'// inspection
R' D2 U B //FB (4/4)
Rw' U Rw U Rw U' Rw R U' R' //SB (10/14)
//cmll skip (0/14)
U' M U M' U2 M' U M M2 U M' U2 M U M2 U' //LSE (16/30) 
//30 STM (29 with cancellation ((M M2 to M')), i need better LSE lol)


30STM / 8.28sec =3.62TPS 


[view at CubeDB.net]( https://cubedb.net/?puzzle=3&title=...%28M_M2_to_M-%29%29,_i_need_better_LSE_lol%29 )


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Oct 13, 2022)

5.87 retry lol i need to stop choking so i can get an eternal pb


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Oct 13, 2022)

Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-10-13
current session 3x3 average of 5: 11.06

Solves:
1. 12.18 U L' D L2 U2 B R B D2 B2 U' L2 U' B2 D' L2 U' F2 B2 U'
2. 10.83 B' U2 F2 U2 B' R2 F' R2 D2 L2 U2 F' U' B' F R D' U2 L2 R' F2
3. 10.89 L' U' D R2 B U L F' B' L' B2 L' B2 R2 D2 L F2 B2 D2 R2 F2
4. 9.51 D L2 B2 F2 U L2 U' R2 D U2 B2 F2 R' D' B2 D' F' R D' L R
5. 11.46 F L2 U' R F' L F2 D' R' L2 F' U2 F2 D2 R2 F' R2 F' D2
nice ao5


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 13, 2022)

Triangles_are_cubers said:


> 8.28 pb single lesgoo
> 
> U2 R2 U R2 B2 R2 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L' B R' D2 U2 F' R2 U' L2
> 
> ...


Wow


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Oct 13, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> Wow


now need to get in comp hahaha


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Oct 13, 2022)

Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-10-13
current session 2x2 average of 5: 2.66

Solves:
1. 2.77 U' R F' U R U' F U2
2. 2.38 R U' F2 U' F R2 F' U R2 U2
3. 1.88 U' F R2 F U' F2 R2 F' U2
4. 2.85 R' U' R2 F R U2 F2 R F'
5. 3.48 F2 U2 F R2 F' R F' U' R2
nice ao5


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Oct 13, 2022)

Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-10-13
current session 2x2 average of 5: 2.29

Solves:
1. 3.72 F' U F2 R' U F' U' R
2. 2.56 R U' F U2 F' U2 R' U'
3. 2.09 R' U R' U' F R' U F2 U'
4. 2.24 U F2 U' R2 U2 R' F2 R U'
5. 1.95 F' R' F2 U F' U' R' U R'
2x2 day (pbao5)


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 14, 2022)

Triangles_are_cubers said:


> now need to get in comp hahaha


Are u in fmc Singapore 2022?


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Oct 14, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> Are u in fmc Singapore 2022?


no, i dont do fmc often lol plus registration filled up quick


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Oct 15, 2022)

in the morning doing this weekly comp thing n it was good lol


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 15, 2022)

Triangles_are_cubers said:


> in the morning doing this weekly comp thing n it was good lol


I got 1.23 lol


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Oct 16, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> I got 1.23 lol


thats cool lol


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Oct 16, 2022)

D' F D2 F2 L D L' B' U D' B2 R2 D R2 B2 L2 F2 B2 U' B2
weird scram i got a 15.11 on this OH shld have donee better


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Oct 16, 2022)

Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-10-16
current session 3x3 One-Handed average of 5: 19.05

Solves:
1. 19.10 L B' L2 D2 F2 R' B L U B' L2 U2 F2 B U2 D2 F L2 F2 R2
2. 18.52 F' D2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B' R2 D2 B' R U' L B D L2 U L2 U
3. 19.55 R2 B' F2 U2 F' R2 F' L2 R2 F2 L2 D2 U L2 U L' D U2 B D' R2
4. 15.11 D' F D2 F2 L D L' B' U D' B2 R2 D R2 B2 L2 F2 B2 U' B2
5. 19.70 F B L F2 U' L B' U2 L D2 R2 B2 U2 D2 B L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 B2
prtty sick one handed ao5


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Oct 16, 2022)

L U2 F' R F L F' U' F' L2 B' U2 B U2 R2 B L2 F U2 B
13.47 pb2 lololol OH


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Oct 16, 2022)

Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-10-16
current session Skewb average of 5: 4.12

Solves:
1. 5.34 U' R L B R' U' R U' R U' R'
2. 6.05 R B' U' R' U L B R' L' R' L'
3. 2.96 U R U L B R' U' L' B L' U'
4. 3.96 B' L' U' B' U' B U L' U' L' U'
5. 3.06 L U L R L U' B L' R U' R'
sick skewb avg


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Oct 16, 2022)

i might do more of 2 of my old favourite events back theeen (clock n megaminx), i average 12 on clock now and around 1:10-1:30 on mega lol im inconsistent n forgot all my algs.


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Oct 17, 2022)

i will be the happiest man if i get top 5 in my country for clock avg fr


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 17, 2022)

You need sub 8.57 ao5


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Oct 17, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> You need sub 8.57 ao5


i am aware, clock grind rn


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Oct 18, 2022)

Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-10-18
current session 3x3 average of 5: 11.38

Solves:
1. 9.53 D' F2 U' F2 D2 B2 F2 D R2 F2 L2 B' D2 L B D2 B U F L R2
2. 10.97 B R2 B2 U2 B' U2 F' U2 B2 D2 L2 D2 L' D' F2 U B' D2 L2 D' L
3. 11.75 D B2 D2 F2 R2 D' B2 F2 U B2 R2 U R B' R D' L B F' D' B2
4. 14.77 U2 F2 U2 R2 D R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U' F2 R' B L F' D2 L' U2 B D B
5. 11.43 B L2 F2 D2 L2 B D2 B L2 U2 L2 B' D' R' F' L2 D2 R D F' R
decided to solve with my qiyi ms for a bit, somehow got this nice ao5 lol


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Oct 19, 2022)

Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-10-19
current session Skewb average of 5: 3.91

Solves:
1. 3.63 R' L B' R L B' U B U' L' U'
2. 4.60 B R L' R L U L' B' L' R' L'
3. 4.29 B U' L R B' R' B U' R U' R'
4. 3.81 B' R L U' R' B' R U' R' U' R'
5. 3.64 R' B L B U' R' B R L' R' L'
sick skewb avg lol (i got a 3.7x ao5 pb in cubers.io this week lol)


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Oct 19, 2022)

R2 F2 R2 F2 D' F2 U L2 D B2 L2 R2 F' D R' D2 L' F R' B D U'
also 8.20 3x3 pb single earlier today, wasnt really surprised. its just an average solve with a nice quick LSE nothing much. probably had more tps too lol


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Oct 20, 2022)

is it just me or does dayan have the nicest shade of white on their cubes?
like every other cube brand has a slight yellow/beige tint which isnt noticable if ur just solving but dayan has a blueish tint on their white, and i like it alot.


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Oct 20, 2022)

nvm my broken tengyun 2x2 has a yellowish tint but i havent used it in weeks cus its broken


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Oct 20, 2022)

Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-10-20
current session Clock average of 5: 10.30

Solves:
1. 11.02 UR1+ DL5+ UL4- U4- R5+ D4+ L4- y2 UR3- DL3- U3+ ALL1+ DL UL
2. 13.52 UR1+ DL3- UL1+ U6+ R1+ ALL4- y2 UR3+ DR6+ DL5- R5- ALL5- DR UL
3. 9.13 UR5+ DR4- U1- R3+ D2- L6+ y2 UR1- DL1- L3- UR
4. 9.66 UR3+ UL5- U4- R3+ D1- ALL5- y2 UR3- DL5- D5- ALL2- UR UL
5. 10.24 UL3- U2+ R2+ D4- L4+ ALL6+ y2 UR5- DR2+ DL2- UL1+ R5- D1- UR
so close to clock ao5 pb lol
also ik these dont look like wca clock scrams, cubedesk jus does it diff idk


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Oct 22, 2022)

B' L R' L U L B' U' R' U' R' skewb
one looked it n got a 2.04


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 22, 2022)

Triangles_are_cubers said:


> B' L R' L U L B' U' R' U' R' skewb
> one looked it n got a 2.04


i tried the scramble and got 1.23, 0.01 better than my pb


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Oct 27, 2022)

Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-10-27
current session Skewb average of 5: 3.75

Solves:
1. 3.18 B U R U' B' U L' B' U' L' U'
2. 3.93 B L' R U L' U' R' B' L' R' L'
3. 4.15 B' R' U B U B R' L' R' U' R'
4. 7.90 B U' B' U' L' B R' L R' U' R'
5. 2.67 U' L B' U L R B' U B' R' L'
prolly pb avg lol


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Oct 27, 2022)

Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-10-27
current session 2x2 average of 5: 2.72

Solves:
1. 3.60 U' R U F2 U F' R U R'
2. 2.18 R2 U2 R U2 R' F' R2 F2 U
3. 2.49 F R F' U2 F U' F R' F'
4. 2.89 F2 R U R' U R U2
5. 2.79 U' F R2 U2 F2 R' F U
nice 2x2 ao5


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Oct 27, 2022)

Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-10-27
current session Pyraminx average of 5: 3.34

Solves:
1. 2.92 U L R' U' B L' R L' U' r' u'
2. 2.81 L B' U' L R U' R' l' r'
3. 3.61 L' U B' R' L' R L R' l' b u'
4. 6.43 L' B' U B' U B' R' U' l r' u
5. 3.49 L R' B U R' L B' L R l' b u'
pb ao5 lol lesgo


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Oct 28, 2022)

yo so there was a small comp at my school for 2-4, oh and pyra and i somehow won every single one lol (18.73 oh ao5 for finals is something id wanna do at a official comp)


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Oct 30, 2022)

Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-10-30
current session Skewb average of 5: 3.89

Solves:
1. 3.56 B L U B' U B R B' L' R' L'
2. 3.37 R U L R' B' L' B' U' R U' R'
3. 5.68 R' U' R' B' U' L' U' B' R' U' R'
4. 4.74 B' L R' U' L' R' U' B' R' U' R'
5. 3.25 B' L' U' L' R B' L' U' B' R' L'
cool skewb ao5

Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-10-30
current session Pyraminx average of 5: 3.65

Solves:
1. 2.85 L' B L B' R L U' L' R u
2. 3.12 L' U B' R' U L B' L l' r b'
3. 4.05 U' R L B' L U L U' l' r' u'
4. 3.79 U' B' L' B L' B' U' r' u'
5. 4.56 U' L R' B U' R' U B l b u'
nice pyra ao5 (i need to get more consistent lol)


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Oct 30, 2022)

yo so i came up with this method on 4x4 which is like meyer but hoya, is it a new method or am i just recycling ideas


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Nov 1, 2022)

Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-11-01
current session Pyraminx average of 5: 3.38

Solves:
1. 2.97 U' R L' R' B' L U L' b u'
2. 4.05 L' U' L' B' U' R' L' B' l' b u'
3. 2.79 U L' U B' U' L U' L' r'
4. 6.29 L' U' B L' R' B' U L b u'
5. 3.14 L B' R B R L' B r' b' u
.04 off pb kinda insane lol i need this luck in comp


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Nov 2, 2022)

Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-11-02
current session 3x3 average of 5: 10.82

Solves:
1. 10.34 B2 L B U' R' F' U D2 B' D' R2 L2 F2 U2 D B2 R2 U' B2 U' L2
2. 11.56 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 U R2 B2 D' F2 D F2 R' D' L' B' L B' F' R2 D' L2
3. 10.77 U2 D' L B2 D' R2 F B L U2 L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 U2
4. 10.61 R' L2 U' B R' B2 R U' R' F2 L' F2 U2 R B2 U2 L U2 B2 R
5. 11.11 U2 R2 U F2 D B2 F2 U' L2 R2 U R' U' R' B U2 L R' D' L' R2

another sub 11 avg hahaah


Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-11-02
current session 3x3 average of 5: 11.49

Solves:
1. 9.75 R' D' F' L' D' B2 R2 B' L F2 R2 F2 D' R2 D' L2 D2 L2 B2 L2
2. 9.29 R2 F2 U' L2 D L2 F2 D2 F2 D2 U' R2 F' R U2 L' F' D' F U' L2 D'
3. 12.73 U' L2 D2 L2 B2 U R2 U2 F2 U' B2 U F L R2 B' F2 D' L D2 F' U'
4. 14.85 F' L2 F U2 F' D2 R2 F L2 F2 L2 B' U F L2 D2 L' U' B F R
5. 12.01 U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 U B2 U R2 D R2 U' F R B2 L' R2 F' R D F'
2 sub 10s but i choke alot


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Nov 2, 2022)

Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-11-02
current session Pyraminx average of 5: 3.72

Solves:
1. 3.88 U' B' U R L U R' L b u
2. 3.56 L U B L B' L' B r' b
3. 3.12 L' U' R U' B' L' B U' r' b' u
4. 4.51 L B U B R' U B U' r' u'
5. 3.72 U L R B U L' U R L' l' r b' u


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Nov 4, 2022)

my bad for the inactivity, im still practicing its just that my results recently are slightly disappointing.
should i do a road to sub-4 series on my yt where i record me doing pyraminx ao5's till i get a sub4 non rolling ao5? and stop when i get a sub-4 official average?
it sounds kinda bad cus theres so few comps in sg every year lol so maybe not but maybe once a week then when i register for a comp with pyraminx then i do once per day?


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Nov 12, 2022)

Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-11-12
current session Skewb average of 5: 3.76

Solves:
1. 3.56 U B U' B U B' L R B' R' L'
2. 4.60 U' R' B L R U R L R' U' R'
3. 5.11 U' R' B' U R' U' R' L' U L' U'
4. 1.77 B U B' U R' L' B' R U' L' U'
5. 3.15 U B' L B' U' B' L U B' L' U'
0.01 off pb with my rsm lol


----------

